# All-City, Mr. Pink , 500 mile review!



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

I finally got 500 miles on my All-City, Mr. Pink! and here in Michiana in April, that ain't easy! First off this bike is a blast to ride, It is not a true race bike, meaning it's not twitchy at slow speeds. It is not a touring bike, meaning it is not sluggish in handling. Could you use either way? Sure! But the real purpose of this bike is to be ridden!

All-City went out on a limb creating the Mr. Pink, but hey what else would you expect from a Party Brand! The Frame is finished beautifully it makes you feel like it is a custom, but its not! The attention to detail is awesome and you can just tell the folks at All-City are paying homage to the classic Italian steel steeds from the past. I am not going to take time to brake down piece by piece the spec list as it is a solid no-nonsense build that flat out works, and is fairly priced. If you want to see the stock build wander over here...All-City Cycles Mr. Pink

I haven't' owned a Shimano equipped roadie since 2008 (Ultegra) This Gen of 105 is crisp and is very very precise. And the ride quality from the Columbus Zona Frame is amazing, I almost feel like it gets smoother with every 100 miles I put on her!

The only negative is the 28c Conti's although very smooth are sluggish at speeds higher than 20mph ( I am planning on switching to 23c but just wanted to try the stock combo first) Also the Stock wheels are are a super solid build and very durable (105 hubs and Mavic CXP 22 rims)but are fairly heavy, they are awesome for randonneuring, commuting and credit card touring and really are a great wheel,but I am planning on putting on a sub 1600g wheelset, just to liven things up a bit.

I am currently planning on attempting to Ride Mr. Pink in the Ride Across Indiana (or R.A.I.N. ride)

which is a one day, one way 160 mile ride across Indiana, and I am positive the Mr. Pink is definitely ready for the task!

View attachment 279441


----------



## namkrad (May 20, 2012)

Hi Robb,
How´s it going with the Mr Pink?
I´m looking at it myself to use as a do-it-all kinda bike.
How does the ride feel, is the frame on the heavy side?
It sure looks sweet and I´m having a hard time not buying it 
/J


----------



## namkrad (May 20, 2012)

BTW, nice blog.
Not many writing about Mr Pink or other All-City bikes.
Keep up the good work, enjoyed your wheel review.


----------



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

Namkrad, The Mr. Pink is an awesome all round road bike, I have done over a half dozen centuries and a 160 mile one day ride, plus tons a fast group rides. The only thing I have done for 2014 was change the stem for a longer 120mm 3T. I would buy it again if I had too!


----------



## namkrad (May 20, 2012)

That's like music to my ears 
Thanks
/J


----------



## bbarnett51 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm looking at this bike as well. This would be used for club rides, centuries, and other organized rides from 40-120miles. Everybody keeps telling me I'll regret not getting a carbon bike. I completely torn between the Fuji Gran Fondo and the Mr Pink....2 completely different designs!


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

bbarnett51 said:


> I'm looking at this bike as well. This would be used for club rides, centuries, and other organized rides from 40-120miles. Everybody keeps telling me I'll regret not getting a carbon bike. I completely torn between the Fuji Gran Fondo and the Mr Pink....2 completely different designs!


Depends on who you ride with... everyone in my circle would tell you that you would regret not getting a Mr. Pink. I know a couple of people that prefer it over their carbon bikes, but it's all personal preference.


----------



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

bbarnett51 said:


> I'm looking at this bike as well. This would be used for club rides, centuries, and other organized rides from 40-120miles. Everybody keeps telling me I'll regret not getting a carbon bike. I completely torn between the Fuji Gran Fondo and the Mr Pink....2 completely different designs!


That is exactly what I use my Mr. Pink for. I have done short Eddie Merckx Time Trails, half dozen centuries and a 160 mile Ride in the past year with mine. It is a complete all around road bike. The only reason I wouldn't recommend one is if your shy and reclusive. Folks will ask you about your Mr. Pink and want to talk to you about it. I have had people ask me how old it is (thinking I was riding a Restored Vintage Racer). I have no regrets at all with my Pink!


----------



## bbarnett51 (Mar 29, 2014)

MunkeeHucker said:


> That is exactly what I use my Mr. Pink for. I have done short Eddie Merckx Time Trails, half dozen centuries and a 160 mile Ride in the past year with mine. It is a complete all around road bike. The only reason I wouldn't recommend one is if your shy and reclusive. Folks will ask you about your Mr. Pink and want to talk to you about it. I have had people ask me how old it is (thinking I was riding a Restored Vintage Racer). I have no regrets at all with my Pink!


I am used to those questions. I ride an aluminum CX bike currently and I am completely happy with the performance. With 28s it roles every bit as smooth as most of the carbons on 23s and 25s. However, I want to turn it into a gravel grinder and have a dedicated road bike. Plus, do you really have to have a reason to buy a new bike?

I am leaning towards the Mr Pink. However, the Breezer Venuri is a awesome ride as well. I don't like the looks as much as the Mr P though.


----------

